# We need some stickys



## Desecrated (Jan 14, 2008)

Lately I feel that the same topics are being posted over and over again. 
We have so many new members every week, that I think we would benefit from having a couple of stickys in every section. The obvious one would be something about gauge and different tunings.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 14, 2008)

GOOD GOD YES!!!


----------



## Rick (Jan 14, 2008)

All the blue ones are stickies but I do see your point.


----------



## Chris (Jan 14, 2008)

Speaking of topics being posted over and over again..

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/site-news-information/45927-site-suggestions.html


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 14, 2008)

Not really what I'm talking about, but we need that to,.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 14, 2008)

It's true the same threads keeps coming back. Sometimes, it's just discouraging. I don't know if there's something to do about this... Anyway, it's not my business. But overall, it's just a little downside to many great upsides.

On my side of things, I just try to avoid them / not read them. Imho, the problem is often that people don't care to search the threads that are already there and bump them (maybe we should just be less anal about people bumping old threads). I don't know why.


----------



## Rick (Jan 14, 2008)

The search button can be your friend, noobs.


----------



## Chris (Jan 14, 2008)

playstopause said:


> It's true the same threads keeps coming back. Sometimes, it's just discouraging. I don't know if there's something to do about this... Anyway, it's not my business. But overall, it's just a little downside to many great upsides.
> 
> On my side of things, I just try to avoid them / not read them. Imho, the problem is often that people don't care to search the threads that are already there and bump them (maybe we should just be less anal about people bumping old threads). I don't know why.



Instead of avoiding them, help out by pointing them to a similar thread where the question's been answered. Reposts are going to happen, it's the nature of a big site. But I agree with you, people post a question, 5 people reply with repost. Someone bumps an old thread instead of posting a new question, 5 people reply that they bumped an old thread. 

The best I can say is that if you find a thread that's chock full of sticky-related material, report the post and ask for a sticky or mention it to me/the mods.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 15, 2008)

Chris said:


> Instead of avoiding them, help out by pointing them to a similar thread where the question's been answered.



Agreed. That's what i'm modestly trying to do.


----------

